

Ruby 2.0.0-p195 released - klaustopher
http://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2013/05/14/ruby-2-0-0-p195-is-released/

======
gary4gar
for rvm users, upgrade is pretty simple:

    
    
        $ rvm get stable
        $ rvm install ruby
    
    

done!

